# my partner and settling baby



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi
this is fran's partner writing. i am a bit concerned about her. the baby is feeding lots during the day and seems unable to get to sleep by herself and then when she does, fran settles her into the crib only to have to get her maybe 10 or 15 minutes later. since 9am this morning she has fed 4 times and now at 1245 fran has managed to put her down and she is asleep. fran seems to be almost unable to get anything done during the day - snatching food where she can - but has to rely on her mum to function in any kind of a normal way. she is doing a great job and the baby sleeps perfectly during the night - maybe 2 or 3 feeds. the trouble is that she can't get sleep duing the day when the baby does as she is generally only sleeping when being held (at night she gets 2 or 3 hours between feeds which is great). the baby is only 3 weeks on tuesday and i gather that she is nearing some kind of growth spurt. 
i plan to speak to our health visitor later next week - but are there any tips? or is this just what to expect of a newborn...  
thanks
jon


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jon

Babies who have colic can have difficulty feeding, getting to and staying asleep.

Babies quickly latch onto the idea of falling asleep in your arms so try gradually put her to sleep in her cot/ moses basket. Much as its lovely to have a sleeping baby in your arms in the long term you do not do yourselves or the baby any favours (voice of experience  ..so I do understand what you are going through)  

She is also due a growth spurt whereby feeding will become much more frequent (feeds maybe longer or shorter with gaps in between being altered accordingly). She may also become less patient waiting to be fed!. This may last for a couple of weeks.

Fran really needs loads of support as her hormones are still really high..its great to see that you are here asking for help. If you address this daytime sleeping between you..you will crack it.

Keep me updated. If I can help in anyway just shout.

Jxx


----------

